# Renseignement prime d'activité



## Fleurs34 (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes

Je souhaiterai savoir si parmi vous certaines bénéficient de la prime d'activité malgré qu'elles aient des droits ouverts auprès de Pole emploi. 
En fait, ma question est la suivante: Je bénéficie actuellement de l'allocation retour à l'emploi ( ARE ) et comme je vais signer un contrat prochainement, je voudrais mettre mes allocations Pole emploi de côté au cas où je me retrouve sans contrat du jour au lendemain et bénéficier plutôt de la prime d'activité. 
Mais étant donné que je m'actualise à Pole emploi tous les mois, faut-il pour cela arrêter de s'actualiser ? 
Je sais pas si certaines ont été ou sont dans cette situation là, avoir mis de côté leur ARE à Pole emploi pour percevoir la prime d'activité
Un grand merci  à toutes celles qui voudront bien me répondre 👍  Car ni la CAF ni Pole emploi n'ont su me répondre


----------



## patchoune (9 Décembre 2022)

je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible de mettre de coté ses allocations pole emploi. si votre emploi retrouvé dépasse vous ne toucherez plus vos alloc pole emploi et seront en réserve pour plus tard mais ce n'est pas vous qui décidez de les mettre de coté ou pas surtout pour toucher la prime d'activité


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Décembre 2022)

Pour toucher la prime d activité il faut pour cela travailler 

Et oui vous pouvez toucher la prime d activité même si vous toucher un complément pôle emploi mais celui ci sera a déclarer quand vous ferez votre demande


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Décembre 2022)

Si vous arrêtez de vous actualiser a pôle emploi vous aller être radier


----------



## Nounousand02 (9 Décembre 2022)

Moi je touche de la prime activité ( car 2 contrat conservé) et de l ARE (suite à la  perte d un contrat ) en même temps


----------



## Nounic (11 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
J'ai actuellement des ARE de Pôle emploi et je touche aussi la prime d'activité de la CAF, actuellement un peu plus de 67€.
 Je viens de refaire ma déclaration trimestrielle donc recalcule de mes droits CAF et ma prime d'activité est reconduite à qq cents près...
SURTOUT NE PAS SE DESINCRIRE de Pôle Emploi et s'ACTUALISER tous les mois SANS FAUTE !


----------

